# Broiling Pork Chops on My Turbo Cooker No Fuss No Mess



## Lon (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 6, 2015)

Lon, no one else but you could make a kitchen countertop, with appliances, and food cooking, look like artwork.   And spotless stove burners, too....{sigh}


----------

